# Hitch Hiking in the Gulf



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Morning all,
As most of you know, the wife and I sold our boat this year. Very sad to see her go but it was time to go our separate ways. Anyway enough with all the sad talk! 
Remember the 70's when you could hitch hike your way across the country without some whack o taking you out! Well, yesterday I did just that, but in the gulf of mexico. Jus kiddin, I did hitch a ride with a friend and crew yesterday. Man what a treat, weather, seas and temps were awesome! 
Kudos to Grady White, what a fine machine. 2014 Canyon 336 with twin 350 yammies. Top notch boat just perfect for 4-6 anglers. 
Started off a little chilly bait fishing, but as the day went on, the sun shined heat waves on us the rest of the day. God is good. 
Made bait at the bridge rubble outside Destin's pass. We could have hovered there all day and filled the box. Trigger, mingo after mingo, snapper, porgies, sigs, rubies, grunts and squirrels. I've never seen such a variety and they were hungry. Pressed southward around 20 - 30 miles to some secret chicken coops and man we had a blast. First stop, jigging for Jacks. What a way to shed off some clothing layers. Didn't take long and everyone on the boat was down to a short sleeve shirt. Don't call them reef donkeys for nothing. We had our fun tightning our drags and releasing some fine fish. 
Next stop, 240 ft of water and snapper after snapper, couldn't get a line down without nailing one. We jigged, chicken rig, knocker rig, dead bait, live bait, you name it snapper on fire. Again, had to release and move on. Got to our deepest spot and started picking off grouper, gags and scamps. Nailed some nice keepers with the occassional porgy and mingo to mix it up. 
All in all what a great day on the water with friends.
I absolutely love fishing in the winter months, saw maybe 4 boats all day! Like having the GOM all to yourself. 
Enjoy the pics and Merry Christmas PFF!
Ben


----------



## KyleForAwhile! (Jul 27, 2017)

awesome grouper buddy


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip


----------

